# Does Network Hack Change Account Status?



## suniri (Jan 30, 2006)

I purchased an unhacked series 1 tivo (SVR-2000) and set it up with my Dishnetwork service. The system information said it has "5: product lifetime" account status. Then I installed a network card and hacked my tivo to enable shell access. After that, when I tried guided setup, the account status changed to "1: New". Now the account status changed again to "2: Not set up, 2 days left call 1-877-367-8486". I'm wondering whether the network hack has changed my Tivo's account status. Or, did I buy a pre-modified Tivo? But the seal was intact when I received the box. Any response please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

certainly sounds like it screwed up the lifetime service.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

or it was a demo unit
or whoever bought it before hand had lifetime but cancelled within the alloted time and got a refund.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Also could have been someone setup or reimaged the hard drive with an image from a SVR-2000 that had lifetime. It would show lifetime until someone called into TiVo and went through an update. 

Did the person/company that sold you the unit claim it came with lifetime service? 

Good Luck, 

atmuscarella


----------



## suniri (Jan 30, 2006)

Many thanks for the prompt and kind responses. I appreciate it. I also found out an archived thread which is quite similar to my experience.

archive [dot] tivocommunity [dot] com [slach] tivo-vb [slach] showthread.php?s=&threadid=171297

Since I purchased it at $20 from E-bay just in order to practice Tivo hacking, I don't care about it any more. It's going to be used as a simple digital VCR. BTW, I'm going to install the Tivonet card on my "real" lifetime box (Philips HDR-312). Have you ever come across any case that Tivo network hack screwed up lifetime service?


----------

